# Rock, Paper, Baguette



## Null (Jan 25, 2016)

Gandi, our French host, _cancelled our service and deleted all server content_ in under 48 hours. They gave me no chance to backup anything, no notice, no nothing. I got a badly worded message telling me to go fuck myself and when I asked for a refund they told me this:



> Sir,
> 
> As exceptional commercial gesture, We have request Paypal to refund your money.
> 
> you should see the money coming back within 48 hours.



As an _exceptional commercial gesture_, we refund you $168 for less than 2 days worth of hosting. I'm pretty sure that doesn't constitute an exceptional commercial gesture and rather constitutes a desire not to commit fraud.

I was not expecting Gandi to drop us like that and made a mistake by only having one existing copy of our scripts. As a result, we're missing a considerable amount of custom content and I've probably lost all twitter archive content for the Lolcow Wiki. Shit happens.

So at this point we're going to have to enter Encyclopedia Dramatica mode. I'm moving our server to an unknown place and I'm going to be doing things I cannot detail to ensure its longevity. Despite our forum being completely legal and distributing absolutely no illegal content ever, it is somehow possible to get a host to shit their pants via an email.

I want to remind you that this site has operated for 3 years and this is not the first attempt that has been made to shut us down. We've survived felony DoS attacks and at no point ever did anyone think to email our host and say "these guys are mean". Apparently that's all it takes in today's world to remove a website.

All peripheral services are down for right now, except email accounts. I will slowly begin restoring things over the week but I have a lot of dust to clear before that can happen.

Apologies for the inconvenience. We'll recover.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 25, 2016)

fuggggggg


----------



## John Daker (Jan 25, 2016)

Of course the French shit their pants at the first sign of danger. For real though, that's really shitty. Thanks for keeping it all going, Null.


----------



## Crisseh (Jan 25, 2016)

Fuck Gandi.


----------



## cumrobbery (Jan 25, 2016)

Woooooooooooooow


----------



## Cadaver (Jan 25, 2016)

Will dex get his dick posted on here or is his dick banned?


----------



## nude tayne (Jan 25, 2016)

leave it to the sociopaths to write emails about how an autistic website hurt their feelings.


----------



## Motherboard (Jan 25, 2016)

No more french icons. Fuck those baguette-fondling assholes.


----------



## 女鬼 (Jan 25, 2016)

As a Frenchie I'd like to apologise on behalf of my compatriots. Sorry, Kiwis.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Jan 25, 2016)

Null said:


> Gandi, our French host, _cancelled our service and deleted all server content_ in under 48 hours. They gave me no chance to backup anything, no notice, no nothing. I got a badly worded message telling me to go fuck myself and when I asked for a refund they told me this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 for all your hard work.


----------



## ShavedSheep (Jan 25, 2016)

I see chat is gone; have we lost all scripting for that?

ALSO REMOVE ALL FRENCH CONTENT FROM THIS SITE RIGHT FUCKING NOW


----------



## ATM (Jan 25, 2016)

If you were a muslim they'd be fine with it.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jan 25, 2016)

Kiwifarm twitter account said some kid posted his dick and reported it.


----------



## Kusottare (Jan 25, 2016)

and the nice meme sound is still broken
this is clearly the lowest point in kiwifarms history


----------



## Wildchild (Jan 25, 2016)

ShavedSheep said:


> I see chat is gone; have we lost all scripting for that?
> 
> ALSO REMOVE ALL FRENCH CONTENT FROM THIS SITE RIGHT FUCKING NOW



From what I noticed, chat, ratings and off-topic are all gone.

Nvm, I just heard ratings were gone, but looks like people are rating things, I have no way to completely know.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 25, 2016)

I feel so seriously cucked right now. So much great material lost. Google Cache is what remains of some of it.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jan 25, 2016)

I would say I wouldn't expect a community for _sociopaths_ to get this monumentally butthurt and vindictive, but given it's really a community for insecure social outcasts who try to groom badass personas around themselves I can't say I'm surprised at all they've been trying to do this.

But the Kiwi Hydra will never die.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Jan 25, 2016)

ShavedSheep said:


> I see chat is gone; have we lost all scripting for that?
> 
> ALSO REMOVE ALL FRENCH CONTENT FROM THIS SITE RIGHT FUCKING NOW



Chat's up, but it looks like Null upgraded it. Go to the direct link, /chat/


----------



## Wally Balljacker (Jan 25, 2016)

I see we completely lost Edgeville.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 25, 2016)

@Null do the Farms need financial assistance at the moment? I noticed that the forum will seemingly still let me buy the $20 permanent Supporter status even though I'm on the monthly gig. I'd be willing to chip in the $20 if it'll help.

I donated when Chris blew his house up, so I think I can reach into my pockets again and donate when the Farms themselves are in trouble.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 25, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> I feel so seriously cucked right now. So much great material lost. Google Cache is what remains of some of it.



Isn't it only like a day of material?


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Jan 25, 2016)

Chat, ratings, off-topic and Inner Circle are all up for me. Must be an issue on your end guys. Although chat looks like shit.

RIP Edgeville.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 25, 2016)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Isn't it only like a day of material?


Two days.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Jan 25, 2016)

I knew the French shouldn't be trusted. Fucking cheese-eating, chain-smoking, wine-sipping faggots.

EDIT: I'm assuming the OT/Chat thing is a permissions issue. I can access TSIC just fine but on the main page it shows Off-Topic as private and has the little spiel about participating for a few days to gain access.


----------



## meatslab (Jan 25, 2016)

TRY AGAIN, DEXTER.


----------



## vertexwindi (Jan 25, 2016)

That can't be legal.


----------



## Gaol (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## ShavedSheep (Jan 25, 2016)

How the fuck are you getting to chat? https://kiwifarms.net/chat doesnt work for me
edit: yeah what @Cuck Norris said, it seems to be acting like I don't have permissions for chat I guess.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Jan 25, 2016)

ShavedSheep said:


> How the fuck are you getting to chat? https://kiwifarms.net/chat doesnt work for me



Script-blocker? I had to permit a new set of scripts for it.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jan 25, 2016)

Hitler was on to something. Glad I didn't frenchify my avatar


----------



## RanceSK (Jan 25, 2016)

Time for a new avatar...


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 25, 2016)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Kiwifarm twitter account said some kid posted his dick and reported it.



The "kid" is Joshua Luke Buraczewski, otherwise known as Dexter and skannerz22 on a variety of places.  He's 24 or somewhere near that.  He just has such an exceptionally small penis that it looks like a child's.

Here's some dox for starters.  The beginning of the thread.  Come join the fun.  The earlier parts of the thread are mostly sperging from Dex and some minimal dox.  But now this cuck has made it personal.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jan 25, 2016)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Isn't it only like a day of material?


We lost Chris's new interview thread but.


----------



## FatNero (Jan 25, 2016)

WW2 was right.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 25, 2016)

It's the french. What could we possibly expect?


----------



## groupertherapy (Jan 25, 2016)

We WILL rebuild.
But first, new avatar.


----------



## Constable Grant (Jan 25, 2016)

I lost 10 ratings and a super cool trophy.

If anyone would like to donate some hearts and check marks to a lurker, please go to my GoFundMe page and support me on Patreon.

EDIT: Okay seriously I was expecting a bunch of Optimistic ratings. Thanks to everyone who gave me feels.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 25, 2016)

Talk about a fucked-up foo-foo Frenchie...


----------



## vertexwindi (Jan 25, 2016)

ShiningPokeStar said:


> Talk about hack hackers...


no hacks involved, just a ginger, a penis and a French host


----------



## Wally Balljacker (Jan 25, 2016)

What really gets me is how a random stray email led to a kneejerk reaction - without investigation mind you - from not one, but two hosts.

Is this really standard operating procedure?


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 25, 2016)

We're gonna be the internet equivalent of Gypsies constantly wandering from one host to the next with no true home.


----------



## Adamska (Jan 25, 2016)

Wally Balljacker said:


> What really gets me is how a random stray email led to a kneejerk reaction - without investigation mind you - from not one, but two hosts.
> 
> Is this really standard operating procedure?


I'm guessing that it's more like the admin staff for both services are genuinely retarded myself.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 25, 2016)

Edgeville may be gone, but I'm carrying the spirit on by burning a flag in my avatar.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 25, 2016)

Looks like they're at red level


----------



## alex_theman (Jan 25, 2016)

I am a gay nigger from Outerspace


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jan 25, 2016)

Viva la Kiwifarms!


----------



## Adamska (Jan 25, 2016)

alex_theman said:


> Null doesn't know the first rule of having shit on a computer. Have a backup of everything. Then backup the backup.


That's a fuckton of data to keep up with bro. Plus we were on that board for what, a week? Hard to keep a backup when they drop you in that time with literally no warning.


----------



## Tresh (Jan 25, 2016)

What a pathetic chain of events.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Jan 25, 2016)

Adamska said:


> That's a fuckton of data to keep up with bro. Plus we were on that board for what, a week? Hard to keep a backup when they drop you in that time with literally no warning.



Less than that. The migration happened Friday night.


----------



## alex_theman (Jan 25, 2016)

Adamska said:


> That's a fuckton of data to keep up with bro. Plus we were on that board for what, a week? Hard to keep a backup when they drop you in that time with literally no warning.


I am a faggot


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 25, 2016)

alex_theman said:


> Still, he should have had a backup of the scripts.



Tbh most small websites who's hosts drop them randomly usually die or take weeks to come back. I say he did a good job.

_Null? More like decent administrator. _


----------



## QI 541 (Jan 25, 2016)

vertexwindi said:


> That can't be legal.



You can get away with a lot of illegal things if no one bothers to sue you.


----------



## Sarcastic Username (Jan 25, 2016)

Saying who our host is is like Chris telling people who is ebook publisher is. It just invites weens to make trouble.

Is there a way to donate anonymously so that when GamerGate hacks the server they can't dox me?


----------



## Adamska (Jan 25, 2016)

sugoi-chan said:


> Less than that. The migration happened Friday night.


Yeah, try getting a copy of all two days of :autism: after a quick move. Shit's hard to do.

Anyways since the French abandoned us, might as well join the Ummah and scream Arabic slogans now.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Jan 25, 2016)

@Null let me know when I can put the Chris interview back up; I lost my delicious ratings and tasty trophy and now I'm jonesing, man.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 25, 2016)

Sarcastic Username said:


> Saying who our host is is like Chris telling people who is ebook publisher is. It just invites weens to make trouble.
> 
> Is there a way to donate anonymously so that when GamerGate hacks the server they can't dox me?



Bitcoin.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 25, 2016)

France? More like ________


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Jan 25, 2016)

As someone who knows fuck-all about website management, I've got to ask, is it possible to retrieve any of the lost content? A decent amount still exists in Google's cache.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 25, 2016)

Darwin Watterson said:


> As someone who knows fuck-all about website management, I've got to ask, is it possible to retrieve any of the lost content? A decent amount still exists in Google's cache.



I'll leave the official answer for Null or another admin to give out, but with my knowledge and experience with forums, probably not. Forums are generally database-driven applications and threads, posts, ratings, users, etc are all saved into various tables and places within that database. The data that was lost is lost because the places they occupied in the DB are now empty again, just like they were on Friday night. The only feasible route for recovery would be to obtain any type of cached or server snapshot content from the French host, but going by their email to Null it seems they just purged the server(s) and shut it all down without any regard to data integrity.


----------



## alex_theman (Jan 25, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Tbh most small websites who's hosts drop them randomly usually die or take weeks to come back. I say he did a good job.
> 
> _Null? More like decent administrator. _


Well yeah. I'll give credit for him getting it back up so quickly, in a very sudden event.


----------



## The Joker (Jan 25, 2016)

Be strong my fellow kiwis.
France is a fag country anyways.


----------



## Karen Riley (Jan 25, 2016)

I don't blame Null at all for what happened, maybe in hindsight it's easy to say something like this should be constantly backed up but the French ISP seemed quite reliable and we weren't to know a bunch of autistic faux-sociopaths were going to complain to them until they got the website taken down.

Honestly I think the most important thing right now is that the next hosts have some balls and don't just close down an entire website because a few people sent them emails bitching about the site, more than anything else that's what matters most.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jan 25, 2016)

/stress-sigh

Thanks for keeping it all together, Dear Leader.


----------



## The Yawning Squirtle (Jan 25, 2016)

There is a lot of contention about the liabilities that could be incited from associating with websites that, while not outright advocating doxxing and harassment, can be proven to be the cause of a lot of suffering and loss of privacy. From what I have gathered, the countries in Europe in particular have been concerned about these things and willing to participate in censorship over compromise.

As much as we ride on our plausible deniability for responsibility re: who gets harassed, those days may be coming to an end.

You can either do as you are doing now and start the ED treatment, which has its drawbacks, or, be willing to compromise and once again become strict about doxxing, harassment, etc in a way that makes us more armchair psychologists of weird people; than people that could be inciting harassment behind the curtain under the stated reasons that those people being doxxed and such are "dangerous" as such its also protecting the community, this also has significant drawbacks.

Either way, I expect some more ethical/legal/"what the fuck is going on" debate about this as the web world in general is having to deal with this as it comes up. I, personally, do not have as much time for such things, but I must admit seeing it play out is intriguing, if nothing else.

I think for now you are doing the best option that you have at a moment's notice, however, I do get the feeling that as I said this is just one the new Hot Issues or whatever in the world, so this place will have to move forward with such things considered.


----------



## anusaurus (Jan 25, 2016)

How inept does someone have to be...


----------



## Sanshain (Jan 25, 2016)

What was the original message that told you to go fuck yourself, @Null? I'm kinda curious to hear about that. It's not what I expect from a professional company.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 25, 2016)

Forever Sunrise said:


> It's not what I expect from a professional company.



_*french* _professional company


----------



## Silver (Jan 25, 2016)

alex_theman said:


> Well yeah. I'll give credit for him getting it back up so quickly, in a very sudden event.


do you want to run kiwi farms bruh


----------



## Totenkopf (Jan 25, 2016)

The Cyber Bullies will always win. So fucking what if Europe doesn't want to touch us due to liability reasons? We can decentralize, fade away, and be just as effective as before. The Hydra never dies, it simply comes back stronger.


----------



## The Yawning Squirtle (Jan 25, 2016)

Totenkopf said:


> The Cyber Bullies will always win. So fucking what if Europe doesn't want to touch us due to liability reasons? We can decentralize, fade away, and be just as effective as before. The Hydra never dies, it simply comes back stronger.


This is unfortunately what a lot of people on the side of censorship are failing to understand, I think we can all agree with that.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 25, 2016)

I can now say with no uncertainty that Hitler did nothing wrong.


----------



## Null (Jan 25, 2016)

Forever Sunrise said:


> What was the original message that told you to go fuck yourself, @Null? I'm kinda curious to hear about that. It's not what I expect from a professional company.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 25, 2016)

The Jumping Dwarf said:


> RIP Edgeville.



And nothing of value was lost


----------



## sugoi-chan (Jan 25, 2016)

Null said:


>



Sounds like they looked at the report coming so soon after account creation and decided they didn't want anything to do with us and just used it as an excuse to get rid of us. Maybe they expected more CP or drama to come and just nipped it in the bud.


----------



## vertexwindi (Jan 25, 2016)

Null said:


>


 what a bunch of fags


----------



## autism420 (Jan 25, 2016)

So all it took was for someone to say that there was CP hosted? No proof needed?


----------



## Tresh (Jan 25, 2016)

Null said:


>


Well, that just proves that they're a absolutely shitty company, doesn't it? They made absolutely no attempt to work with you, just "NOPE, SOMEONE SAID A BAD THING SO BYE."


----------



## Cuck Norris (Jan 25, 2016)

That seems really fucking shady to me. I can accept English isn't his first language but he was pretty rude and unprofessional. I like how he mentions "white hat" like that has anything at all to do with this.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 25, 2016)

Cuck Norris said:


> That seems really fucking shady to me. I can accept English isn't his first language but he was pretty rude and unprofessional. I like how he mentions "white hat" like that has anything at all to do with this.



I wonder if the site is run by lolcows.


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Jan 25, 2016)

Null said:


>



Jesus. This is awful customer service. It seems like they decided to give you the boot just after receiving the complaint, without even bothering to check if it held any water.

I can fucking take down websites that way, too.


----------



## Foltest (Jan 25, 2016)

Shit. I lost raitings. Damn those french fags!


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jan 25, 2016)

Null said:


>



That's certainly assholeish but not surprising at all.  They're just covering their asses.  If the French government (really any government in first world country) got wind they'd do the same thing to Gandi, except with criminal charges instead of internet suspensions.  By dropping the site immediately, they're effectively removing any liability that could be placed on them, whether or not there's actually anything illegal.  Any messages sent to them about trying to actually fix the issue are fated to fall on deaf ears.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 25, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> That's certainly assholeish but not surprising at all.  They're just covering their asses.  If the French government (really any government in first world country) got wind they'd do the same thing to Gandi, except with criminal charges instead of internet suspensions.  By dropping the site immediately, they're effectively removing any liability that could be placed on them, whether or not there's actually anything illegal.  Any messages sent to them about trying to actually fix the issue are fated to fall on deaf ears.



Would be a shame if anyone doesn't like any of the other sites they're hosting and does the same thing to them.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jan 25, 2016)

Full disclosure, Null said in the quakeIRC chat that the new server is in Afghanistan. According to him this host does not care about any content uploaded on this website as long as they get their ثروت, so we can hope that we don't run into misfortune.


----------



## Sarcastic Username (Jan 25, 2016)

autism420 said:


> So all it took was for someone to say that there was CP hosted? No proof needed?



They could well have been a URL to questionable content, because we fuckheads can upload random stuff.

So the strategy is:

1. upload CP to enemy site
2. call the police that the enemy site has CP


----------



## Cuck Norris (Jan 25, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> I wonder if the site is run by lolcows.


----------



## Milktheturtle (Jan 25, 2016)

That's a dick move and it's shady,that a random claim can put a website down,even if the claim is not true and without any proof to back it up.Pretty sure they are doing that with other people that they were hosting to get away with their money.


----------



## Smutley (Jan 25, 2016)

Arkangel said:


> We're gonna be the internet equivalent of Gypsies constantly wandering from one host to the next with no true home.



Please use "Roma" or "Romani" because "G*psy" is an antiziganist slur and is perpetuating violence towards an oppressed people.

Thank you.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 25, 2016)

From now on, I'm calling them Freedom Fries.


----------



## vertexwindi (Jan 25, 2016)

Cuck Norris said:


>


You know, looking closer at that response, that sentence that has a different font colour out of nowhere implies it's a copy-and-pasted response, no?


----------



## The Yawning Squirtle (Jan 25, 2016)

Null said:


>


Disregard what I said. They're just fucking idiots.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 25, 2016)

Null said:


> I'm moving our server to an unknown place and I'm going to be doing things I cannot detail to ensure its longevity.



Great, Null has to resort to prostitution for us to laugh at lolcows. Goddamnit.



AnOminous said:


> I wonder if the site is run by lolcows.



All of Europe is run by lolcows at this point.



The Jumping Dwarf said:


> Jesus. This is awful customer service. It seems like they decided to give you the boot just after receiving the complaint, without even bothering to check if it held any water.
> 
> I can fucking take down websites that way, too.



Bet you any money the person complaining uploaded cp just before filing the report so they would be able to link it easily. That or French fags. Idk.


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Jan 25, 2016)

vertexwindi said:


> You know, looking closer at that response, that sentence that has a different font colour out of nowhere implies it's a copy-and-pasted response, no?



No. That was their true and honest response.


----------



## Lark (Jan 25, 2016)

Cuck Norris said:


>


Their customer service is a joke.


----------



## SP 199 (Jan 25, 2016)

The Nazis where right. Fucking french.


----------



## SlaveMaster5000 (Jan 25, 2016)

I get my internet cut down for two days, I come back and I find this.

Sweet baby Jesus, humanity never changes.


----------



## Phil Ken Sebben (Jan 25, 2016)

I can say this as I have French ancestry, but Fuck those Frenchies.


----------



## vertexwindi (Jan 25, 2016)

The Jumping Dwarf said:


> No. That was their true and honest response.


... what?

What does that have to do with what I said?


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 25, 2016)

Fuck the French.


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Jan 25, 2016)

vertexwindi said:


> ... what?
> 
> What does that have to do with what I said?



It's a joke edit, silly.


----------



## Tresh (Jan 25, 2016)

vertexwindi said:


> ... what?
> 
> What does that have to do with what I said?


Lurk more.


----------



## Puppet Pal Clem (Jan 25, 2016)

Null said:


>



buncha frog vaginas ducktaped shut


----------



## vertexwindi (Jan 25, 2016)

The Jumping Dwarf said:


> It's a joke edit, silly.


I know it was an edit. I was talking about the unedited email. The second sentence has a different font colour for no reason, which could imply that it's just a canned response.


----------



## Foltest (Jan 25, 2016)

Maybe they are TRUE AND HONEST fans of Chris-chan and want to punish us?


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Jan 25, 2016)

vertexwindi said:


> I know it was an edit. I was talking about the unedited email. The second sentence has a different font colour for no reason, which could imply that it's just a canned response.



Whoops. Autism on my part.

Yep, probably. They don't seem exactly attentive to their clients.


----------



## Sarcastic Username (Jan 25, 2016)

Moving forward, it might be a mistake to let anyone upload their own avatar image or their own attachments to forums without letting it get reviewed by someone.

It sucks, but it might be the only way to stop this from happening again.


----------



## Silver (Jan 25, 2016)

vertexwindi said:


> I know it was an edit. I was talking about the unedited email. The second sentence has a different font colour for no reason, which could imply that it's just a canned response.


Oh, that's just Gmail. If an email has the exact same text as a prior email in the chain it will color it a different color. If you look at the top emails, the hidden ones, one of the server company's emails begins with "Thank you for getting back to us on this topic" which is the same as the colored text.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Jan 25, 2016)

vertexwindi said:


> I know it was an edit. I was talking about the unedited email. The second sentence has a different font colour for no reason, which could imply that it's just a canned response.





The Jumping Dwarf said:


> Whoops. Autism on my part.
> 
> Yep, probably. They don't seem exactly attentive to their clients.


Purple in gmail usually means a visited link. It was likely to a support ticket for the server being down.


----------



## Lark (Jan 25, 2016)

Sarcastic Username said:


> Moving forward, it might be a mistake to let anyone upload their own avatar image or their own attachments to forums without letting it get reviewed by someone.
> 
> It sucks, but it might be the only way to stop this from happening again.


At the very least, maybe it could be applied for new accounts and verified lolcow accounts.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 25, 2016)

nude tayne said:


> leave it to the sociopaths to write emails about how an autistic website hurt their feelings.



This is purely dexter's fault and he's not even a sociopath. He has aspergers, so he's basically autistic.

He's only doing this because he's still crying like a little bitch for having been banned from here.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 25, 2016)

Sarcastic Username said:


> Moving forward, it might be a mistake to let anyone upload their own avatar image or their own attachments to forums without letting it get reviewed by someone.
> 
> It sucks, but it might be the only way to stop this from happening again.



I think the "don't have a retarded ISP" option will do fine.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 25, 2016)

I love how his plan to take us down was to upload his dick because he thought it was small enough to be mistaken as cp. He sunk the ship just to kill the captain.


----------



## Wally Balljacker (Jan 25, 2016)

We get the boot completely on hearsay, but #chan sites can straight-up post CP and still run for several years.

Fuck this gay Earth.


----------



## Donbasstard (Jan 25, 2016)

Reaper said:


> This is purely dexter's fault and he's not even a sociopath. He has aspergers, so he's basically autistic.
> 
> He's only doing this because he's still crying like a little bitch for having been banned from here.



As long as he understands the type of people that frequent websites like this. That's all I am saying.


----------



## Surtur (Jan 25, 2016)

I would like to thank ISIS for agreeing to host Kiwi Farms. ALLHU AKBAR


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jan 25, 2016)

varvarstvo said:


> As a Frenchie I'd like to apologise on be half of my compatriots. Sorry, Kiwis.



#notallfrenchies

You're one of the good ones. A real credit to your kind. 

BOT: We can rebuild it. We have the technology. Better. Stronger. Faster. Autistic...er(?).


----------



## Milktheturtle (Jan 25, 2016)

Wally Balljacker said:


> Fuck this gay Earth.


And fuck that garbage host and their dumb as fuck management.


----------



## Tookie (Jan 25, 2016)

hack ghandi now


----------



## vertexwindi (Jan 25, 2016)

Surtur said:


> I would like to thank ISIS for agreeing to host Kiwi Farms. ALLHU AKBAR


So it's still hosted in France?


----------



## Reaper (Jan 25, 2016)

Donbasstard said:


> As long as he understands the type of people that frequent websites like this. That's all I am saying.



Oh, I don't think he does, but I sure hope you guys make it VERY CLEAR to him...


----------



## ambiguously queer person (Jan 25, 2016)

Figures that this shit happens the day after I registered. I hope that my stay here will be during a time of glorious renewal and yadafada autism whatever.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 25, 2016)

wat


----------



## Melkor (Jan 25, 2016)

So, no recent backups of any kind?


----------



## sugoi-chan (Jan 25, 2016)

Melkor said:


> So, no recent backups of any kind?



Nothing beyond Friday night. Google Cache still has some stuff if there's a particular thing you want to repost.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jan 25, 2016)

Damn, and it was so close too. But *nooooo*, the French just had to be pussies, and have poor grammar skills on top of that.

_Fucking why?_


----------



## vertexwindi (Jan 25, 2016)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> Damn, and it was so close too. But nooooo, the French just had to be pussies, and have poor grammar skills on top of that.
> 
> _Fucking why?_


because they're cucked


----------



## kittie (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh Null, bless you for putting up with this bullshit. Getting dropped by your host twice in a week is pretty shitty
Also fuck them for deleting content, I'm back down to 5 messages. I'm never gonna get access to the off-topic board at this rate


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jan 25, 2016)

vertexwindi said:


> because they're cucked


Because they'll never be fucked, correct?

Either way, I'm amazed that Null's able to put up with all the shit that's been going down. And I wish him well in whatever he plans on doing next.


----------



## Agentpeanut (Jan 25, 2016)

Whoever brings me Dexters severed micro dick shall be rewarded with an honorary seat in Valhalla.


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 25, 2016)

Null said:


> Gandi, our French host, _cancelled our service and deleted all server content_ in under 48 hours. They gave me no chance to backup anything, no notice, no nothing. I got a badly worded message telling me to go fuck myself and when I asked for a refund they told me this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Motherfuckers think they can stop the Kiwi Farms?

That's _cute_.

Can we have Dexter lynched?


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (Jan 25, 2016)

It really pathetic and sad that so called sociopaths get as butthurt as any Tumblr SJW that they resort to this.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jan 25, 2016)

You should all change your French avatars to say ALLAHU AKBAR now like I just did.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Jan 25, 2016)

Fuckin' French fries baleeting all of our content. They're treating us like a bunch of Syrian refugees.  Thanks alot, France. Hope another death metal concert gets shot up by Mooselims.


----------



## Billy of Hills (Jan 25, 2016)

A brave ween should tell /baph/ that Dexter is a radfem anti-gger.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 25, 2016)

Are all the Touhous that I posted in the media section gone now?


----------



## Vault Boy (Jan 25, 2016)

Great, a bunch of great videos from the darksydephil thread and the Chris Chan Interview thread got deleted thanks to this shit.


----------



## grilledcheesesandwich (Jan 25, 2016)

Man, those sociopaths are so tough, the way they bitch and moan to get what they want.


----------



## Hanamura (Jan 25, 2016)

France is bloody unfair


----------



## That creep who licks you (Jan 25, 2016)

What a shame all their doxxes are gone


----------



## Enig (Jan 25, 2016)

Well then, looks like they threw the servers into the pigpen.


----------



## Mason Verger (Jan 25, 2016)

Why, I'm simply here to poke fun at a retarded fellow. Like my father and my fathers' father before him. Together we can make Kiwifarm great again..


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jan 25, 2016)

The trials will make us stronger than ever.


----------



## Dentontx (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm going to tell the straight-up truth and you can rate me Powerlevel or Austist or Corndog or even Champion Asslick for all I care. The Farms is the best board and best community I've been on in many a moon, you-all are a bunch of smart motherfuckers I'm allatime learning something from, I laugh harder at what I read here than I have at any comedy movie or show I've seen in years, and I am actually no-lie grateful to Kiwis for trawling the cownet for content and Null for wrangling it. I'm really sad that some pisspants edgelord felt the need to act out his exceptional individual nature this way. Fuck a Gandi forever.


----------



## Bluebird (Jan 25, 2016)

This is what hitler died trying to prevent. I guess todays lesson is never trust the french.


----------



## fuehrer_dessler (Jan 25, 2016)

Null said:


>


Goddamn, this is the shittiest customer service I ever saw, taking down a web site without even checking, whether this cock belongs to a kid or is just a micropenis hanging on an adult. Dan shame, probably we should move to the provider 8chan has, they're not closed despite all the shit they host.

And big, big kudos to Null for bringing the site online in such a relatively short period of time.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Jan 25, 2016)

What kind of host does 8Chan use? They deal with shit like this on a regular basis and don't seem to have as much difficulties as KF.


----------



## fuehrer_dessler (Jan 25, 2016)

Darwin Watterson said:


> What kind of host does 8Chan use? They deal with shit like this on a regular basis and don't seem to have as much difficulties as KF.


Dunno


----------



## Vault Boy (Jan 25, 2016)

I can't even post videos to the darksydephil thread. How will people know of his failures now?


----------



## Wally Balljacker (Jan 25, 2016)

Darwin Watterson said:


> What kind of host does 8Chan use? They deal with shit like this on a regular basis and don't seem to have as much difficulties as KF.





fuehrer_dessler said:


> Dunno


[sarcasm] If only Null was chums with Hotwheels. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Cumuppance (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm sorry, but as a web developer myself, the idea that changes were being made directly to the server without any kind of commit system from a safe, local codebase makes me scream internally. Null, what were you thinking man?


----------



## Karen Riley (Jan 25, 2016)

Dentontx said:


> I'm going to tell the straight-up truth and you can rate me Powerlevel or Austist or Corndog or even Champion Asslick for all I care. The Farms is the best board and best community I've been on in many a moon, you-all are a bunch of smart motherfuckers I'm allatime learning something from, I laugh harder at what I read here than I have at any comedy movie or show I've seen in years, and I am actually no-lie grateful to Kiwis for trawling the cownet for content and Null for wrangling it. I'm really sad that some pisspants edgelord felt the need to act out his exceptional individual nature this way. Fuck a Gandi forever.



I feel the exact same way, I absolutely love here and for somebody to throw their toys out of the pram because we made a thread rightfully mocking him for being an irritating and embarrassing edgelord and try to ruin a community that's actually shockingly considerate and intelligent considering the subject matter, is sickening. 

Worse has been survived though and lessons have been learned (with don't trust the French being one of them) but it's just frustrating it took so little for this website to be completely shut down for a day, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jan 25, 2016)

*Damn you, Ghandi!  *
My best wishes to Capt Null for steering the ship in this ludicrous shitstorm!

_Just wanna say this, also..._
Kiwi represents the nicest bunch of web crazies I've had the honour of being among for years.
They won't take us down - We'll show those cowardly cum-guzzlers who are the real sociopaths!

We'll bite them on the peaches, etc!


----------



## Milktheturtle (Jan 25, 2016)

Karen Riley said:


> it took so little for this website to be completely shut down for a day, it's ridiculous.


And I cant understand how an host can be dumb and shitty  like that,at least Linode,as much as it can be a shit compagny,had the decency of warning a couple of day and actually wait before pulling the plug,not like the cock eater at Gandi


----------



## Sanshain (Jan 25, 2016)

Gandi nuked us.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jan 25, 2016)

Dentontx said:


> I'm going to tell the straight-up truth and you can rate me Powerlevel or Austist or Corndog or even Champion Asslick for all I care. The Farms is the best board and best community I've been on in many a moon, you-all are a bunch of smart motherfuckers I'm allatime learning something from, I laugh harder at what I read here than I have at any comedy movie or show I've seen in years, and I am actually no-lie grateful to Kiwis for trawling the cownet for content and Null for wrangling it. I'm really sad that some pisspants edgelord felt the need to act out his exceptional individual nature this way. Fuck a Gandi forever.


I hate every single poster here except Holden.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 25, 2016)

Dentontx said:


> Fuck a Gandi forever.


----------



## nude tayne (Jan 25, 2016)

#jesuiskiwi


----------



## Dentontx (Jan 25, 2016)

It's so stupidly typical of the French too: being both sentimental enough to name your company after Gandhi and also so fucking stupid that you spell the name wrong.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jan 25, 2016)

We keep getting megacucked.


----------



## anephric (Jan 25, 2016)

FFS man, leave it to the French to drop their pants at the earliest sign of anything. I guess that's what you get when you decide to work with the country that built a wall for Germans to fly over.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jan 25, 2016)

Does this now mean that Null can say he has sociopathic detractors?


----------



## DZ 305 (Jan 25, 2016)

Dentontx said:


> It's so stupidly typical of the French too: being both sentimental enough to name your company after Gandhi and also so fucking stupid that you spell the name wrong.


That's the sort of thing Chris would do


----------



## Splendid (Jan 25, 2016)

So if we're going to provide our own hosting, does that mean I can post CP now?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 25, 2016)

Back to 'Murica, I guess.


----------



## Dain Bramage (Jan 25, 2016)

Smug Chris and/or Smug Phil in 5....4...3....2....


----------



## Burned Man (Jan 25, 2016)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> So if we're going to provide our own hosting, does that mean I can post CP now?


What didn't get enough from the game of FATAL?


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 25, 2016)

Fuck you frogs


----------



## gophergoober (Jan 25, 2016)

Fuck you French fags!! Also glad to know this site is back online, well done Null.


----------



## BF 388 (Jan 25, 2016)

Fucking kikes. Can we hire anonymous to kill the SC site?


----------



## LikeicareKF (Jan 25, 2016)

*LOOKS LIKE THE A-LOGS WON*


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jan 25, 2016)

Cucked by sociopaths.


----------



## WWWWolf (Jan 25, 2016)

Null said:


> Gandi, our French host, _cancelled our service and deleted all server content_ in under 48 hours. They gave me no chance to backup anything, no notice, no nothing.


Where's da Robespierre at that.
I mean we could just guillotine dat.
I mean we could just guillotine FOR FREEDOM OF SPEECH.
Also I'm drunk and I don't fucking know much of the French revolution and I really fucking should finish Assassins's Creed Unity before Eli does 
Sorry
So fucking sorry


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 25, 2016)

Let them eat dicks.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jan 25, 2016)

Jesus said:


> View attachment 70119
> 
> Fucking kikes. Can we hire anonymous to kill the SC site?







Jews are behind everything! Syria, ISIS, Paris, 9/11, and now...
Kiwi Farms.
JEWS DID 1/25!!!!!


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 25, 2016)

The Queen is German, there's no way she's in league with the Jews.


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Jan 25, 2016)

Dammit.  I wasn't planning on changing my avatar that soon.


----------



## BF 388 (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm going to enjoy browsing the Freedom Farms while eating my Freedom Fries.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jan 25, 2016)

HAIL HYDRAKIWI


----------



## Skeletor (Jan 25, 2016)

I am issuing a fatwa against French flag avatars.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jan 25, 2016)

The Jumping Dwarf said:


> RIP Edgeville.


Who actually cared about Poor Man's Inner Circle anyway?


----------



## The Dude (Jan 25, 2016)

Fuck those cheese eating, sister fucking surrender monkeys. 

On a lighter note, I've got some French military rifles for sale. They've never been fired and only dropped once. PM me for details.


----------



## BF 388 (Jan 25, 2016)

Je Sus Kiwi


----------



## ULTIMATEPRIMETIME (Jan 25, 2016)

it's a shame to hear that the Lolcow.wiki tweets are gone and Gandi was being such a bitch to you. but at least we have a new host and nothing super important was lost.

also is it true that our servers are in Afghanistan or is everyone changing their avatars to the wrong flag?


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jan 25, 2016)

Have the archives of Jace's tweets been lost? Or did they survive?


----------



## Dentontx (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh this is rich:






Gandi is a domain name registrar and innovative cloud hosting company. We are different from other companies in this market in that we set respect for customer rights as our first priority. We are committed to protecting customer privacy under applicable law, and to respecting due process. 

The “No Bullshit” Promise:


We are honest about what we do; we will be straightforward in how we deal with you. 
We will not exaggerate or over complicate our claims of value to our customers. 
We will give you what we promise to give you. 
If we make mistakes, we will apologize and make good. 
If we’re ever hypocritical we will admit it, and clean up our act. 
We will listen to you, and be honest in our replies, even if it means you won’t always like what we say. 
We expect you to treat us the same way. 

*Not Just a Tag Line: A Company Culture*
These are our core values and we will fulfill these promises, both internally with our co-workers, and externally with you, our customers. Ultimately it will be for you to decide if we achieve this. We welcome your challenging us to live up to this promise. 
Please email us if you have questions, or you want to point out where we can do even better. Email us at: nobullshit@gandi.net


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 25, 2016)

Dentontx said:


> *Not Just a Tag Line: A Company Culture*
> These are our core values



Chopped your excerpt down to just the key part. Whenever a company starts talking about their "core values" and "culture" and all that stupid nonsense, *run*. Because, despite Gandi claiming themselves to be "no bullshit", by broadcasting some retarded "LOOK AT HOW DIFFERENT WE ARE WE'RE COOL AND HIP" guck -- which is currently all the rage in IT these days -- you can be 100% certain that they are absolutely a bullshit company.


----------



## XH 502 (Jan 25, 2016)

In this time of crisis I'd like to harken back to the words of our Dear Leader:


----------



## The Lawgiver (Jan 25, 2016)

My media still shows up as a zoomed in preview in post list! I can't access it though. The reason this interests me is they're animated .gif files. I'm wondering if there's a way to save them, I'd reupload the missing ones, but the computer I made the few smileys on kinda fucked itself thanks to an encounter with people like the one's we're currently dealing with about a month back.


----------



## Dentontx (Jan 25, 2016)

@Super Collie It's even worse: They assert trademark on the very common expression "No bullshit." There isn't a red flag bigger than that in all of China.


----------



## Oglooger (Jan 25, 2016)

Je déteste  les putain français.


----------



## soliloquyR (Jan 25, 2016)

Null said:


> Gandi, our French host, _cancelled our service and deleted all server content_ in under 48 hours. They gave me no chance to backup anything, no notice, no nothing. I got a badly worded message telling me to go fuck myself and when I asked for a refund they told me this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's fucking stupid.
...And there goes all of the French icons... oh well.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 25, 2016)

Blueneonkid said:


> Wow, that's fucking stupid.
> ...And there goes all of the French icons... oh well.



Yeah, I think this is the quickest I've ever changed a French avatar to a Nazi themed one...


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 25, 2016)

Super Collie said:


> Chopped your excerpt down to just the key part. Whenever a company starts talking about their "core values" and "culture" and all that stupid nonsense, *run*. Because, despite Gandi claiming themselves to be "no bullshit", by broadcasting some retarded "LOOK AT HOW DIFFERENT WE ARE WE'RE COOL AND HIP" guck -- which is currently all the rage in IT these days -- you can be 100% certain that they are absolutely a bullshit company.



Or in short if someone explicitly has to say they are honest, they're not.  Ever.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jan 25, 2016)

I really hope they aren't talking about the picture of Nicholas Nyberg as being pedophilic content, to quote @Hellfire from that thread about what I'm referring to:



Spoiler






Hellfire said:


> This pedophile is claiming Milo published "revenge porn" of him aka him without his shirt on. https://archive.md/l2yix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dentontx (Jan 25, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Or in short if someone explicitly has to say they are honest, they're not. Ever.


Not unless they specify True as well, that's right.


----------



## glass_houses (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm going to be a voice of dissident here and say that it was inevitable that the Farms were going to go down some day; it's just pissed off too many people over the years. The vast majority of them are inept blowhards- which is how every one of them ended up being featured here- but from statistical point of view, eventually one of them would be able to succeed in carrying out their threats of retribution. People, bawwing about how unfair it was that one of these cows managed to bring us down is just masturbation fodder for them. I propose that we just give a grudging nod of admiration towards the wannabe psychopath and his small penis, accept that at long last we lost one, and move on. 

I'm actually wondering if the real reason for Gandi terminating the contract has more to do with them not realising the sheer amount of hate attacks the Farms endures on a regular basis until _after_ money exchanged hands. Sort of like, _"Ah, La vache!_ We shall be overcome!"

Still, nuking the servers without warning because of one single post is a dick move. But hey, what do you expect, they're French. Cowardice is one of their major defining traits.


----------



## Count groudon (Jan 25, 2016)

Fucking French pigs. We change our avatars to their flags in honor of them (I personally didn't cos it was kinda gay), and they turn their backs on us when we needed them most. 

Fine, we'll just make our own host! With blackjack and hookers


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jan 25, 2016)

The Jumping Dwarf said:


> Chat, ratings, off-topic and Inner Circle are all up for me. Must be an issue on your end guys. Although chat looks like shit.
> 
> RIP Edgeville.


Psssh...nothin personnel...Edgeville....


----------



## Hi I Am From Page 6 (Jan 25, 2016)

Wow. Fuck Gandi.

This is the most tempted I've ever been to donate to the Farms.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 25, 2016)

#fuckparis.


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Jan 25, 2016)

glass_houses said:


> People, bawwing about how unfair it was that one of these cows managed to bring us down is just masturbation fodder for them. I propose that we just give a grudging nod of admiration towards the wannabe psychopath and his small penis, accept that at long last we lost one, and move on.



Lol no. Dexter is just an assmad sped, we have no reason to "admire" him. Literally any idiot could have lodged a complaint against our host, it just happened to be him. Not to mention that his plan involved reporting pictures of his dick as CP, which is so tiny  that it hilariously worked. It's not admirable, it's retarded.

It's Gandi who fucked us over, not Dex. The only thing Dex has achieved is getting in a lot of trouble.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 25, 2016)

The Jumping Dwarf said:


> Lol no. Dexter is just an assmad sped, we have no reason to "admire" him. Literally any idiot could have lodged a complaint against our host, it just happened to be him. Not to mention that his plan involved reporting pictures of his dick as CP, which is so tiny  thst it hilariously worked. It's not admirable, it's retarded.
> 
> It's Gandi who fucked us over, not Dex. The only thing Dex has achieved is getting in a lot of trouble.



Yeah, you people are forgetting that Dex has just earned himself a one way ticket to getting bummed in prison for distributing CP.


----------



## The Giver (Jan 25, 2016)

Null said:


>



Even after they refused to "let you another chance" to use their server, you still should have demanded they give you the offending URL. Something like:

 "I regret that you won't allow me a second chance. However, as I still plan to bring the site online via another host, I'd appreciate it if you could still provide the offending URL so that I can take appropriate steps to prevent this sort of content being posted in the future."

After all, if they truly care about preventing this sort of content (rather than just covering their asses from drama), they should help you prevent it being posted once you go back online via another host.

My suspicion is that they never provided the offending URL (even after multiple requests) because they know that the complaint isn't legit and didn't want to have to justify themselves to you. That, and they likely don't want to give you any means of proving that the complaint was bullshit, since you could then conceivably cause them problems; after all, if they knew the complaint wasn't legit, dropping you like this looks very much like breach of contract and that would be ludicrously easy to demonstrate if they provided the URL.

TL;DR: Gandi doesn't give a shit about whether or not CP was posted, they are just trying to avoid drama.


----------



## BF 388 (Jan 25, 2016)

Who first posted SC as a lolcow thing? Maybe we publicly offer them up as a sacrifice to the internet god, so that we find a new True and Honest server?


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Jan 25, 2016)

Jesus said:


> Who first posted SC as a lolcow thing? Maybe we publicly offer them up as a sacrifice to the internet god, so that we find a new True and Honest server?



That would be @cat.

Because who else but him?


----------



## DorkInsets (Jan 25, 2016)

vertexwindi said:


> no hacks involved, just a ginger, a penis and a French host


Was the penis in the ginger or the French host?


----------



## BF 388 (Jan 25, 2016)

The Jumping Dwarf said:


> That would be @cat.
> 
> Because who else but him?



Fuck sakes.


----------



## BF 388 (Jan 25, 2016)

Jesus, I think I cut myself reading that post. Self referential may-mays.  2much3dge.


----------



## Strelok (Jan 25, 2016)

These responses are getting embarrassing on both ends, calm your tits people.

That said, broken English aside, I can see how Gandi is looking at this. Not 48 hours after signing a new website to their servers, they are getting harassed by speds who want it taken down (I have no doubt there are people besides Dex who are flooding the server hosts inboxes after Linode happened). They have no context, no reason to know why this site attracts people like that, just it does, and let's not forget the farms are a DDOS magnet. While their method of handling it is thoroughly unprofessional, the thought process behind it was clear business sense. The professional method of handling it would have just delayed the inevitable, as it would be instead informing Null that they do not wish to continue carrying his services and will not be renewing his contract plan. The CP is likely a smokescreen excuse to get them off the hook as soon as they can.

People are saying it's about censorship and such when it's not, it's about a server host being immediately baragged with the Farms baggage and deciding to GTFO because they don't want to deal with what is frankly an embarrassing trail of spergs in our wake.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jan 25, 2016)

This comparison says it all really..
EDIT: Picture for lulz.


----------



## Melkor (Jan 25, 2016)

The thread on Luna was apparently deleted so I might as well repost what I said in that thread:

Luna gave me head behind a gas station last Thursday.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 25, 2016)

Strelok said:


> These responses are getting embarrassing on both ends, calm your tits people.
> 
> That said, broken English aside, I can see how Gandi is looking at this. Not 48 hours after signing a new website to their servers, they are getting harassed by speds who want it taken down (I have no doubt there are people besides Dex who are flooding the server hosts inboxes after Linode happened).



People with some integrity would just say that, and wouldn't delete content and harm the customer by not allowing them to move from the site in an orderly fashion.  And would have refunded without being harangued over it.  My impression is they did that, only realizing they fucked up afterwards, and maybe someone higher up told them they'd better refund.

Basically:  "I don't think we're a good match, let's end this now, we're disabling public access to the site and you have 48 hours to back it up.  Here's a pro-rated refund for the service not used."


----------



## registereduser (Jan 25, 2016)

What a buncha cunts.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 25, 2016)

Melkor said:


> The thread on Luna was apparently deleted so I might as well repost what I said in that thread:
> 
> Luna gave me head behind a gas station last Thursday.



You lie.

Luna PAID you to give you head behind a gas station last Thursday.


----------



## Melkor (Jan 25, 2016)

CWCissey said:


> You lie.
> 
> Luna PAID you to give you head behind a gas station last Thursday.


Oh right, forgive me.
I am_ so_ desirable.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 25, 2016)

I deleted one post by a sperg from SC, and fucking 10 responses from butthurt kiwis raging at them.  This is really embarrassing for us, learn not to feed the troll ya spastics


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 25, 2016)

Melkor said:


> Oh right, forgive me.
> I am_ so_ desirable.



Nah she's just desperate.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jan 25, 2016)

Jesus said:


> Who first posted SC as a lolcow thing? Maybe we publicly offer them up as a sacrifice to the internet god, so that we find a new True and Honest server?



Nah, I think the real sacrifice should be whatever dumbass decided to bring our existence to SC's attention in the first place. 

When we first found out about SC we all kinda figured it was just another edgelord circlejerk.  I guess we found the one edgelord circlejerk that hosts a guy willing to post pictures of his petite dick just to inconvenience us.


----------



## Staffy (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm reading the whole threads regarding SC, and when it comes to Luna Prey, it redirects here. Why?


----------



## BF 388 (Jan 25, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Nah, I think the real sacrifice should be whatever dumbass decided to bring our existence to SC's attention in the first place.
> 
> When we first found out about SC we all kinda figured it was just another edgelord circlejerk.  I guess we found the one edgelord circlejerk that hosts a guy willing to post pictures of his petite dick just to inconvenience us.



Nah lets just cut @cat 's throat and be done with it.


----------



## niggers (Jan 25, 2016)

Null said:


>



dota 2 shouldve taught you not to trust motherfuckers speaking broken english to be competent at anything


----------



## EtherealDragon (Jan 25, 2016)

Can we keep the banner though? XD


----------



## sassyma seed (Jan 25, 2016)

When's Halal on Ghandi?


----------



## Justlurkin (Jan 25, 2016)

Holy fuck, this thread reach critical level of autism.

I mean, it's a stupid move, but instead of blaming the host, why not blame the fact that you have a bunch of sperg spying over your every moves? If a host was contacted about a website _literally the day after it's hosted ,  _of course it's going to panic.


----------



## Wildchild (Jan 25, 2016)

SC members did take an archive of each page of SC related threads (Reaper, Dex, etc.) If it will help replace lost content.


----------



## XH 502 (Jan 25, 2016)

In reference to the poll, I don't think submerging SC discussion is the answer, though it can get tricky. If Kiwis could universally remain mature about this and shrug off these immature attacks - like we should - then keeping discussion open is literally the best option because nothing pisses off children more than being treated like children.

However, the SC community threads have gotten the attention of the entire forum which means that we've got a bunch of fuckwits trying to prove their superiority over the cows in question, which is awful because Kiwis traditionally handle cows with some tact &/or grace. That's the curse of having such an active site, I guess.


----------



## Hat (Jan 25, 2016)

Quite a January this has turned out to be for this website.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jan 25, 2016)

IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


> Kiwis traditionally handle cows with some tact &/or grace.



nigga which forum do you think you're on?


----------



## Cave (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh dear.


----------



## knux (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks Null for getting the site back up so quickly after having the rug pulled out from under it.


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Jan 25, 2016)

This really sucks.

@Null, I manage websites and Linux servers for a living right now and am more than willing to help on the off-chance you need any advice. I know a good deal about databases (mysql, postgres) and PHP, if you need any help in that regard.


----------



## XH 502 (Jan 26, 2016)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> nigga which forum do you think you're on?



You're fifteen, I don't expect you to understand.


----------



## Justlurkin (Jan 26, 2016)

IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


> You're fifteen, I don't expect you to understand.


Look at the replies in this very thread, does that look like "tact and grace" to you?


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jan 26, 2016)

_One thing to note..._
While it *is* satisfying to vent at the server company that canned us, the real foe (I suspect) is no doubt the paranoid cow who runs the SC webpages.
One does not need Holmesian skills to determine she was the one who hates Null and grassed us in to Ghandi! Do not forget, dear kiwis...


----------



## The Fool (Jan 26, 2016)

We definitely shouldn't purge the SC threads. SC or anyone from there isn't our enemies, it's these cuck hosts who don't want money. If it wasn't SC reporting us then it'll be someone else.

I'm not worried about the weens. They'll go back to lurking the CWC board once we finally work this all out and get a real host who runs a real respectable business.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 26, 2016)

why does this redirect here
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/vixen...ul-sociopathic-soulcreative-org-owners.16876/


----------



## Strelok (Jan 26, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> why does this redirect here
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/vixen...ul-sociopathic-soulcreative-org-owners.16876/



Because only the thread number actually matters.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/SeewhatImean.16876/


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 26, 2016)

Curt Sibling said:


> _One thing to note..._
> While it *is* satisfying to vent at the server company that canned us, the real foe (I suspect) is no doubt the paranoid cow who runs the SC webpages.
> One does not need Holmesian skills to determine she was the one who hates Null and grassed us in to Ghandi! Do not forget, dear kiwis...



Rest assured, their uppance is_ coming_.


----------



## Lark (Jan 26, 2016)

In response to the poll, I'm not sure if it's worth submerging SC-related threads. Their community seems relatively normal, save for Luna, Dexter, and Reaper. Once Luna's and Dexter's saga is resolved, there's just not much to discuss. The amount of weening taking place is unfortunate, but it can also be expected since SC has gotten the attention of the entire forum. It'll pass eventually. 

On the bright side, we have some good discussion going on about SC. Shaner's thread, as I recall, was largely composed of shitposts, weening, and "notice me senpai".


----------



## Sanshain (Jan 26, 2016)

Lark said:


> In response to the poll, I'm not sure if it's worth submerging SC-related threads. Their community seems relatively normal, save for Luna, Dexter, and Reaper. Once Luna's and Dexter's saga is resolved, there's just not much to discuss. The amount of weening taking place is unfortunate, but it can also be expected since SC has gotten the attention of the entire forum. It'll pass eventually.
> 
> On the bright side, we have some good discussion going on about SC. Shaner's thread, as I recall, was largely composed of shitposts, weening, and "notice me senpai".



I don't know. I'm of the opinion that it's just a bunch of spergs competing to see who can out-inane the other. You can't generate interesting content with people whose only claim to fame is enbodying 2edgy4u.


----------



## Cosmos (Jan 26, 2016)

What the fuck, after half of us made French avatars in support of them they backstabbed us. I'm never objecting to "the French are pussies" jokes again.

Oh, well. We're like cockroaches. No matter how many times people try to get rid of us we won't go away.


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm just annoyed I shopped a French avatar and had to toss it in about the span of a day.


----------



## EtherealDragon (Jan 26, 2016)

Sanae Kochiya said:


> I'm just annoyed I shopped a French avatar and had to toss it in about the span of a day.



Agreed. I'll have to reupload my Dobson avatar because of this.


----------



## Trucute (Jan 26, 2016)

God damn French that's the last time I have faith in you.


----------



## sassyma seed (Jan 26, 2016)

Picture of France waiting to strike


Spoiler


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 26, 2016)

It's not the same thing. Shaner was way too stupid to have us shutdown in anyway. If we submerge SC like Shaner they won. Hell NO.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 26, 2016)

Regarding the new server, is it more expensive than the previous ones? If so, will there be a change in terms of monetary support and such?


----------



## XH 502 (Jan 26, 2016)

Justlurkin said:


> Look at the replies in this very thread, does that look like "tact and grace" to you?



Compared to how most of the internet reacts to cows, yes, actually.


----------



## fuehrer_dessler (Jan 26, 2016)

When's the Steam login working again??


----------



## Strelok (Jan 26, 2016)

IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


> Compared to how most of the internet reacts to cows, yes, actually.



So what you're saying is, in a classroom of mentally challenged kids, we're the one who will eat merely half a jar of glue, not the whole thing.


----------



## fuehrer_dessler (Jan 26, 2016)

Strelok said:


> So what you're saying is, in a classroom of mentally challenged kids, we're the one who will eat merely half a jar of glue, not the whole thing.


Nope, we'll take photos of the other kids eating the glue, upload them on the net and throw our glue at them to provide for more drama.


----------



## lolwut (Jan 26, 2016)

fuehrer_dessler said:


> Nope, we'll take photos of the other kids eating the glue, upload them on the net and throw our glue at them to provide for more drama.


While casually disregarding the fact that half our own people are licking the window because their favorite flavor of Windex is "blue."


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 26, 2016)

lolwut said:


> that half our own people are licking the window because their favorite flavor of Windex is "blue.


Windex! Your a cis male. Check your privilege.  Some people can't afford Windex shitlord. They lick windows because it taste like window.


----------



## XH 502 (Jan 26, 2016)

Strelok said:


> So what you're saying is, in a classroom of mentally challenged kids, we're the one who will eat merely half a jar of glue, not the whole thing.



And some of the half-jar kids will actually go, "wait, why the fuck am I eating a jar of glue?", but it tastes delicious so we're willing to suffer the subsequent intestinal problems.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jan 27, 2016)

This wouldn't have happened if we hadn't stopped being the CWCki Forums in the first place


----------



## LikeicareKF (Jan 28, 2016)

Mr. 0 said:


> This wouldn't have happened if we hadn't stopped being the CWCki Forums in the first place


----------

